# RIP Opa



## Carryingon (Aug 28, 2004)

We lost our beloved protector and friend today. Only six years old, Opa was just diagnosed with inoperable and massive abdominal cancer and was in pain and unable to function - it happened so fast. We are still in shock and I can't stop crying. RIP good boy.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

:rip: Opa


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

So sorry. You have our sympathies


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.

RIP sweet Opa.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of your dear Opa, I know that the pain of his loss is so great right now but keep in mind he will be waiting for you someday at the rainbow bridge. RIP beautiful boy, run free.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. RIP Opa.


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. It's hard to say goodbye . . . I know you'll miss him.


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

My heart is breaking for you, you'll see your beloved friend again one day :rip:


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Nothing is more painful than to lose your beloved dog, IMO. May Opa run free at the Bridge!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

How heartbreaking- I'm so very sorry. He was such a beautiful dog.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Run free, sweet Opa.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Please know that you have my heartfelt sympathies. Losing one is hard enough, but to lose a young dog, unexpectedly is an entirely different type of grief. You are in my thoughts. 

Will hug everyone at my house a little longer and harder tonight as we wish Opa doGspeed to the Bridge. 

If you need a sympathetic ear, I am available. I went through the exact same thing last June with my soul dog, Remo. 

Please do a search on the essay "Living Love" - it will help, just a wee bit.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss.. just too young!! RIP Opa!! Run free!


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

You have our sympathy too. My eyes are moist this morning.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

My heart goes out for you and your family. I know your just heart broken. We are all hear for you if you need any thing. (PM me if you need to talk) RIP beautiful sweet Opa. I know you gave him a safe and happy life. He is running free now....


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. 

Sending you lots and lots of hugs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am so sorry for you loss.


----------



## Carryingon (Aug 28, 2004)

Thank you all so much for your kindness. 
We are still in shock over this. Opa's breeder mentioned it could of been hemangiosarcoma. I feel so lost without him in the house. 
Thank you.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. 

RIP Opa


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is true that loosing one so young and so tragic is so very painful. May your sweet boy run free at the bridge but most important he is now free from pain. Many hugs to you.


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

very sorry your Opa left so soon...
:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

It always seem so much harder when they leave us so young...so very sorry for you all.


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It is always hard, it is always too soon but it seems hardest when it is sudden. You have my sympathy that this wonderful dog died so young. He was a lucky dog and smart because it takes a combination like that to choose a good home.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You have a beautiful angel watching over you!


----------



## Rylee (Mar 14, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

we are so sorry for your loss


----------



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

sorry to hear this ..


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Hugs and prayers from Texas.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

another beautiful german shepherd dog, gone too soon. i am so sorry.

goodspeed beautiful boy.


----------

